# Plan of action



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

plan of action in a real SHTF. If there was chaos in the streets, looting, rioting, etc.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Get out of the street.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

What else? No bugging out?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Mettc dependent


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> What else? No bugging out?


Really?!

Not everyone on this board is a single guy in his teens/twenties willing to run off into the woods to play Rambo when SHTF.

Some of us with families and/or kids can't just grab a bag and run. It might not be safe to take a child or even an infant out into that. What about a pregnant woman?! "Oops! My water broke but I am running through the woods playing with guns and pretending to be Rambo!" :brickwall:

The plan my DH and I have is that we will stay put as long as we can or for as long as it is safe then bug out. Roo is way too young to bug out right out the gate. Plus we are looking to add to our family. Taking our toddler out into violence like you described is not smart.

We are looking to move out of the city hub in 4-6 months. Then the plan is to figure out the employment situation for my DH so we can move to BFE and live off the grid with the kids.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Really?!
> 
> Not everyone on this board is a single guy in his teens/twenties willing to run off into the woods to play Rambo when SHTF.
> 
> ...


Well I wasn't trying to piss you off. And I'm not that stupid lol I'm not gunna go grad a bag and my guns n run off into the woods pretending to be Rambo. That would be the absolute LAST resort to do that. I actually am in my teens. I'm 17 and I have a hell of a lot more brains than that. I just started prepping because I know what's going on in this ****ed up world, its pretty damn bad nowadays. But I am open to any ideas that y'all have.. been watching lots of YouTube videos on prepping and stuff.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

This forum is already full of threads about plans of action. It might benefit you to read through some of them. You have to remember that a lot of us have been prepping since before you were born.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah I know.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Shelter in place is the best policy in many cases.

if the streets are fullof looters stay off the streets.
IF I had a good BOL (which I dont) I might load up my car in the middle of the night and leave town around 3 am or so.

With todays activity cycles getting later and later, mid night or even 1 am is not longer "middle of the night".
criminals and looters need sleep too, and by 3 am activity even among "night owls" has died down and the early risers are not up yet.
Its the lowest traffic density one will see.

This is of course assuming that there is no general exodus out of town like in a hurricane evacuation when all roads may be clogged 24/7.

But with a break down of law and order and lots of looting inthe street, 3-3:30 am is the time to leave that means you can be out of even the biggest city by 4-4:30 am.
The risers for early jobs wont start to seriously populate the road until 5 am.

So this is really the lwoest traffic time.

But shelter in place is generally the best policy especially if you ahve plenty of food/water at your home as most of us do.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

doing what would probably be doing in shtf having breakfast with the family. I have everythig i need here except livestock cant have in town until after shtf. Will only bo if tornado train derailment chemical evac.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Shelter in place is the best policy in many cases.
> 
> if the streets are fullof looters stay off the streets.
> IF I had a good BOL (which I dont) I might load up my car in the middle of the night and leave town around 3 am or so.
> ...


That's a great idea! Just bug out when the traffic is less dense and you'll be out before anyone knows anything. Great idea


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Based on what you described that is all the answer I could give it leaves too many things unanswered. I actually DO plan to bug in for most things. there are very few scenarios that would require me to leave my home and I have a plan for that as well but it is far from ideal as a vehicle only carries and pulls so much. And not having money to spare I don't have a prepared BOL anywhere I go I"m either going to be imposing on family or the locals who I how out of the goodness of their hearts will allow me to stay and assimilate into their area.

I applaud you for thinking of these things at your age. I also suggest slowing down and reading the VAST amount of info already here before throwing out the one liners that have been discussed and re discussed then after reading a good bit. If you have somthing new that wasn't answered a bunch of time ask away. Try searching as well it is a bit different and a bit of a pain (IMO) but there is a search engine here. I won't be too suprised if you don't ALWAYS find what you are looking for with it but at least some of the time I betcha you will find more than you have time to read on the subjects you have questions on.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

> With todays activity cycles getting later and later, mid night or even 1 am is not longer "middle of the night".
> criminals and looters need sleep too, and by 3 am activity even among "night owls" has died down and the early risers are not up yet.
> Its the lowest traffic density one will see.


I will say that your time frame is off. they sleep very little and do it in cat naps during the day and late morning. I would say 6-7 am would be the safest. 
But then I am only going by what they do behind the walls.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Based on what you described that is all the answer I could give it leaves too many things unanswered.
> 
> (Cut for length)
> 
> I won't be too suprised if you don't ALWAYS find what you are looking for with it but at least some of the time I betcha you will find more than you have time to read on the subjects you have questions on.


I agree 100%, jsriley5. I noticed lately the new members are all post and no searching the site first. It drives me NUTS to see 20 posts about the same damn thing. Or when they post one sentence then get pissy when the responses aren't what they wanted to hear. That tends to be the mark of a teenager... Or a grumpy old guy living in a shack deep in the woods.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

MsSage said:


> I will say that your time frame is off. they sleep very little and do it in cat naps during the day and late morning. I would say 6-7 am would be the safest.
> But then I am only going by what they do behind the walls.


6-7 am rush hour has already started for those still going to work.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Every situation will require a different response depending on what the threat is. Every individual, group and or family will have different plans based on what they have determined to be the best plan of action for them and their families based on their own resources and their chances of survival.

There is no all inclusive answer to that young mans question.


----------



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

Plans are always custom to your location, skills, resources, etc. I always make small adjustments to my plans when I gain more knowledge, make new preps, and so on. When I first made a plan I just started prepping, so I didn't have much to go for long. But I always make my plans with the idea of if SHTF tomorrow, what would I do with what I have. If you plan for SHTF 6 months from now and include preps you don't have yet and it happens tomorrow then you have a low chance of survival. You may think you have no preps but do a inventory of your house, check expiration dates of food, check for first aid stuff(rubbing alcohol, Antibiotic ointment, etc), check security of your home see how it can be improved. Check your local area and see where there are natural water resources, Locate any resources and use your imagination on how to use resources that most people would just pass by. In my situation staying at home is the best until I know I can get to my BOL depending on the SHTF scenario. I plan for every scenario and try my best at having a few plans for each scenario. I plan for the worst and hope for the best. I am only 21 years old and work for minimum wage and have a son. to me Prepping is not all about the money its about the thinking you have in your plan and using resources available to you wisely. I buy as many preps especially food and water small amounts at a time but shoping wisely. I invest a bit into the structural security of my home, and guns and ammo when I find good deals. I know I am more fortunate than many others when it comes to having a BOL but you can always learn new skills, gain knowledge of your area better, and learn how to use resources better. I know I still have a lot I can learn but already have learned a lot from this site! Once you make a plan go over it several times and figure out where it can go wrong and how different scenarios will effect it. Examples Pandemic, Civil unrest, Nuclear attack, hurricanes or tornadoes, Winter & summer, and the main factor which I think is a benefit of my skills is learning about how people behave to situations. Do a lot of research about past and present events where a crisis happened. Hurricane katrina, Sandy, Economic crisis in europe, Arab spring. It will give you a better idea of what you would expect to see in just about any situation. Also try your bug out plan which I think in any situation even if its last resort you should still have one because staying at home is not always going to be a choice for some situations. I could go on and on about this but no one can make the best plan for you except you. Good luck to you and its always good to see more preppers in the world.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> 6-7 am rush hour has already started for those still going to work.


Why would there be a rush hour if the SHTF and people are rioting? Who's going to go to work in that?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

farright said:


> doing what would probably be doing in shtf having breakfast with the family. I have everythig i need here except livestock cant have in town until after shtf. Will only bo if tornado train derailment chemical evac.


Don't forget, in the movie "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" they used a ginned up Anthrax scare to forcibly evacuate the local towns. Now, obviously that was a movie, but the crap that really did happen during Katrina should serve at least as a warning to people that "We're from the government and we're here to help" really are the scariest words!

RIP Ronny!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Why would there be a rush hour if the SHTF and people are rioting? Who's going to go to work in that?


yeah no doubt. even first responders. Those that don't come down with the blue flu are going to go there and stay there. In the really big local or regional emergencies the families have staging locations so that the FD and Police will come to work and know that their families have protected areas to stay at.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

trikey said:


> Plans are always custom to your location, skills, resources, etc. I always make small adjustments to my plans when I gain more knowledge, make new preps, and so on. When I first made a plan I just started prepping, so I didn't have much to go for long. But I always make my plans with the idea of if SHTF tomorrow, what would I do with what I have. If you plan for SHTF 6 months from now and include preps you don't have yet and it happens tomorrow then you have a low chance of survival. You may think you have no preps but do a inventory of your house, check expiration dates of food, check for first aid stuff(rubbing alcohol, Antibiotic ointment, etc), check security of your home see how it can be improved. Check your local area and see where there are natural water resources, Locate any resources and use your imagination on how to use resources that most people would just pass by. In my situation staying at home is the best until I know I can get to my BOL depending on the SHTF scenario. I plan for every scenario and try my best at having a few plans for each scenario. I plan for the worst and hope for the best. I am only 21 years old and work for minimum wage and have a son. to me Prepping is not all about the money its about the thinking you have in your plan and using resources available to you wisely. I buy as many preps especially food and water small amounts at a time but shoping wisely. I invest a bit into the structural security of my home, and guns and ammo when I find good deals. I know I am more fortunate than many others when it comes to having a BOL but you can always learn new skills, gain knowledge of your area better, and learn how to use resources better. I know I still have a lot I can learn but already have learned a lot from this site! Once you make a plan go over it several times and figure out where it can go wrong and how different scenarios will effect it. Examples Pandemic, Civil unrest, Nuclear attack, hurricanes or tornadoes, Winter & summer, and the main factor which I think is a benefit of my skills is learning about how people behave to situations. Do a lot of research about past and present events where a crisis happened. Hurricane katrina, Sandy, Economic crisis in europe, Arab spring. It will give you a better idea of what you would expect to see in just about any situation. Also try your bug out plan which I think in any situation even if its last resort you should still have one because staying at home is not always going to be a choice for some situations. I could go on and on about this but no one can make the best plan for you except you. Good luck to you and its always good to see more preppers in the world.


That's exactly what I'm trying to do. I appreciate all the great feedback I'm getting! I try to at least have 4 of everything. If not more. Like food I'm working on 6 to 8 months of food. At the least for 5 immediate family members. I have pretty much everything I need, I have the space, I also have a large 40ft shipping container. I seen some things on YouTube and Google, where people bury them and use that as a BOL were they keep lots of food, ammunition, and weapons.


----------



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

You should have water on your priority list also. I buy distilled water because it can remain on a shelf for an extended period of time. You never know if the SHTF scenario involves contaminated water sources. Water and food should be your two main preps. security is my second most important. Then the continuity of my food and water is third. I think burying a storage container is a bad idea because one major problem comes to mind.. Flooding! You could get pumps but what are those pumps going to run on and if they are manual, would you crank them all day?? And if its not buried and a group of marauders or hungry people come along and they see your storage container, they are going to want what is in there. I would think there is more efficient and more secure ways of shelter. A storage container I think would be most effective if you had it hidden in the woods then build a wooden building around it. Also from inside a metal box with no openings besides the door you do not have very good means of self defense from inside. You need to have some place such as a outlook post to see someone approaching and to fire from cover. Inside a storage unit you do not have that choice. Plus those containers can not stop large caliber rounds. Also in the winter time there would be no insulation such as a house. I am not saying you should reject the idea but I think when your future life may depend on the choices you make now why not put as much thought into it as possible. I live in the mountains so my BOL is just a simple little cabin nothing special but its far from any one and hidden very well. A lot of people are not as lucky to have a BOL but if that's the case you can still decide to bug in and just spend the money and time making repairs and improvements to your current home and have 10x of a better shelter. You have to think of security, warmth, size, and if you use your current home you have the advantage of already having blankets clothes etc. And a lot more space. Focus more on the food and water and other preps for now. In some situations you may not have a choice to bug out and then you have tons of money on a BOL that you won't get to use. Then again you might not have a choice to bug in either. For me if I can not get to my BOL and Can't bug in for some reason then I have different plans to go to two different relatives houses locally. If staying local is not an option I have a relative that lives an hour drive away. If for some reason I can't go to either of those I have a small enclosed trailer that I can put as many preps as time allows and me and my family could technically BO in the woods with our camping gear. I live close to a National park and there is plenty of water sources. If its winter we can go to the forest put the preps into the truck and take our propane heaters blankets and cots and put them in the trailer and stay in it. That would be last resort. But if all that fails I guess I would just play it by ear. I have family in other states so there is always room for more plans to add to the list.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

You're 17 and have a 40 ft shipping container? I sir, am impressed. When i was 17 i had a six cylinder camaro that only ran on four cylinders, a hand me down shotgun, and a bean bag chair with a hole in it. Everything else was my parents.I applaud your forethought.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

OHprepper said:


> You're 17 and have a 40 ft shipping container? I sir, am impressed. When i was 17 i had a six cylinder camaro that only ran on four cylinders, a hand me down shotgun, and a bean bag chair with a hole in it. Everything else was my parents.I applaud your forethought.


Yes. I'm pretty fortunate for my age. But just to let y'all know. I work hard for what I have. I don't get anything that ain't earned.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Man I think you need to prep smarter.

My advice is to prep in small increments. Basd on hat you think you're going to need to actually survive as opposed to cool an impressive things.

Easy start is 3 days off food and water, followed by the stuff that'd keep your home life during that time. If you think you can stay home (and I guarantee the most likely disasters you can) you need to think things like heat, first aid kits, light, etc.

I actually started my prepping adventure in the wake of a car failure and built a Get home Bag. 

Since it was fairly easy I started a BoB and a the suggested three days of preps for the home. I kept going from there.

Planned intelligently along with my camping and hunting gear I an last a while at home, get home, or run from it. Perfect for anything? No. I haven't had lots of money to spend on preps, I'm building slow and as smartly as I can.

And they've been somewhat tested by blizzards, hurricane, and when the police locked down my street for almost a week due to a hostage situation. I was comfortable when the power and water went out. Not anywhere ready for an apocalypse but I think I'd do better than most.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Get out of the street.


Can you like a post twice, because I love this.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a 20 ft storage container. It is a pretty secure way to store stuff which is why they use 'em on construction sites. Not positive but I think it would be pretty good against radiation and EMP. It is stronger than my house so I would probably shelter in it during a hurrican although I have not made provisions to secure the doors from the inside. I only recently started prepping and started with 6 5 gallon buckets of rice, pinto beans, sugar, oats, flour, lard plus peanut butter, Spam and coffee, enought to last my family for 3-4 months.

I, too, will stay put until forced to move. I live in a small (25,000) town.

This is a fun site. I got the idea of building a solar oven (box cooker) and built one today using some of the ideas I got here. I'm gonna try it out tomorrow. Temps have been in the 90s here in South Texas and it is still winter.


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

You know what they say......location location location!! 
If you can't live where there's a low population then at least have a good foolproof escape plan that won't get gridlocked.

When they're rioting in the streets I'll be safe because I'm too far away from any big city. Actually we're miles away from even the closest town so don't expect to see too many escapees out this way at all. 

The only thing I'd worry about running out of is coffee


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> plan of action in a real SHTF. If there was chaos in the streets, looting, rioting, etc.


I live in a very rural area so for me to see chaos, rioting. ect. would probably be on the news. Bugging out is not in my plans but I made sure it is possible if needed via canoes (I live right next to a river) or head out through the hills in my jeep or even simply walk out. I could be a few hundred yards from my home and no one would know I was there. I never much cared for living in a city and I have tried it. With current events and our gov. in mind I feel alot of concern for the folk who do.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> plan of action in a real SHTF. If there was chaos in the streets, looting, rioting, etc.


If it all goes to hell in a hand basket. Other than taking my turns at perimeter security I plan on living pretty much as I am now, minus road trips, travel shopping and going into town or beyond


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Why would there be a rush hour if the SHTF and people are rioting? Who's going to go to work in that?


The early stages of SHTF may still have a lot of people trying to got to work.

SHTF does not always mean aliens are running amok in the streets.
Especially for us preppesr where we pride ourselves on hearing the grass grow right?

For example it can be the early stages of a pandemic when the normalcy bias will keep much of society running nearly normal for a couple of days after the event has started.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess I would tell all the horses and dogs to stop being silly
put the shaved apes down and get back to doing whatever
they are supposed to be doing like eating ( NO put him down!!!)
and pooping!
( dad gum it Cody I'm not kidding I WILL threaten you with
a stick! There good boy now please can we all just make nice 
nice)
Hey where did everybody go?
Ahh they were all the dumb ones anyway!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

chick said:


> You know what they say......location location location!!
> If you can't live where there's a low population then at least have a good foolproof escape plan that won't get gridlocked.
> 
> When they're rioting in the streets I'll be safe because I'm too far away from any big city. Actually we're miles away from even the closest town so don't expect to see too many escapees out this way at all.
> ...


That is far truer than most people really understand. As I here posted on another thread. (a really long ass post)



chick said:


> If you can't live where there's a low population


I think that it is very are indeed that folks "can't". If folks are really committed to simpler self reliant more satisfying way of life. Most of those who can't really choose not to which is fine it 's not a way of life for everyone.


----------



## warhammer (Mar 10, 2013)

Even the mainstream big guys like mark levin are starting to talk about collapse, all the government buying of ammo, department of homeland security armored vehicles and drone strike here in the U.S.


----------

